# Need help putting together a ND Filter Kit



## lilmsmaggie (Oct 4, 2014)

I will be attending a workshop in Big Sur and having ND filters is highly recommended. This will be the subject of the workshop:

http://travel.nationalgeographic.com/travel/365-photos/starry-sky-pfeiffer-beach-california

I think the idea is to capture the scene at sunset. 


I've never used ND filters. I'm thinking a holder system would give me the most flexibility. Problem is, there's no one kit with everything (filters, holders, adapter ring, etc.). And then there's the question of which filters. 

I'm guessing one of these two sets would work ???:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1039777-REG/lee_filters_s5ots_seven5_out_of_town.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1039778-REG/lee_filters_s5ss_seven5_seascape_nd_filter.html


I also remember seeing something about a Lee Foundation Kit. I have two filter sizes: 67 & 77mm. So 77mm adapter ring at a minimum as well as the foundation kit ???

Once I determine which set of filters, is there something else needed? 

Suggestions/Recommendations welcome.


----------



## jrista (Oct 4, 2014)

I personally highly recommend the Lee filter system. I spent a lot of time years ago looking into filter systems. It ultimately came down to Cookin Z-Pro and Lee. In the end, I chose Lee, as at the time they seemed to have the most flexible system (tandem adapters, hoods, configurable stacking options for each holder, a flexible CPL option, etc.) They still have most of the same advantages today. 

The really nice thing about the Lee system is it is adaptable to lenses with up to 100mm filter thread diameters with a special adapter, and up to 82mm with a standard adapter ring (such some of Canon's newer L-series ultra-wides). It can also be adapted to lenses with very small filter thread diameters. The one single system can be used with pretty much every lens except those that use a rear filter slot, like Canon's supertele L-series lenses. 

I've used the Lee holder, in different configurations, to hold anywhere from one to seven filters. One to four with a single holder, and up to three in one and four in the second for two holders in tandem. You can change out how many filters are stackable by guying different slide guide filter screws, and changing out how many slide guides are on the holder. For really ultra-wide lenses like 16mm (or 10mm on APS-C), this flexibility is useful, as dropping to two slide guides helps reduce the vignetting that occurs, while at the same time offering more stackability with longer lenses, the tandem option (which can be useful when you have a non-even horizon, allowing for different GND angles), and the ability to use Lee's very nice (but also very expensive) CPL filter in tandem with a 4x6" holder.

One of the things that I've found useful with Lee's system is the ability to add hoods. Sometimes this is very necessary, as when you start stacking filters, especially non-coated resins, the chances for flare greatly increase. The hoods allow for a lot of flexibility as they are bellows-like, and can be adjusted for different lenses. They don't generally work with really ultra wide lenses, but they work with most.

The Lee system is compatible with any 4x6" filters as well as 4x4" square filters. The former are used for GNDs, reverse GNDs, and a couple other unique options, where as the latter are used for solid ND filters, polarizers, gel holders, etc. You can use Lee, Singh Ray, Hitech, and a number of other brand filters in the Lee system. For DSLR-size lenses, this filter size is pretty ideal. They are a bit large for 67mm filter thread lenses, but are just about perfect for 77mm filter thread lenses.

You can get a starter kit for Lee Filters:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/491474-REG/LEE_Filters_SET_RESIN_DIGI_Digital_SLR_Starter_Kit.html

When I purchased this, it was on sale, and a LOT cheaper. I don't even think I spent $200 on it. So, a price of $320 is well up there, seems a bit too much to me, but, it's the same kit I started with. I've added quite a number of filters over the years, namely the four primary GNDs in both soft and hard grad: .3, .6, .9, 1.2. I recently broke my 2-stop Pro-Glass ND, and I have a couple of other Hitech ND filters (including a 10-stop, which turned out to be an IR 10-stop that doesn't work with a standard color bayer sensor), none of which I really like...Hitech filters just aren't the same quality as Lee or Singh Ray.) 

You want GND filters for landscapes that have a good horizon with a strong contrast differential (high dynamic range scenes), so you can bring the dynamic range within the range of the sensor. This works great when you have an even horizon. When you have an uneven horizon, soft grads are more useful than hard grads, especially the ability to blend a couple of them together. A reverse grad is useful for coastlines. Solid ND filters are very useful for allowing greatly reduced shutter speeds for longer water exposures. A 10-stop filter is useful for coastlines where you want to fog out the motion of the waves super-blur clouds, and create other effects with the in-motion parts of your scene. (Just, beware of Hitech 10-stop filters, it can be difficult to figure out which one is which, if you get the IR (infrared) one, it just doesn't work with normal cameras.)


----------



## wtlloyd (Oct 4, 2014)

The Lee seven5 system is for compact cameras. If you have a DSLR, you want to buy into the 100mm system.
You need the Foundation kit and correctly sized lens mount rings. The mount rings come in a standard and wide angle (wide angle mount helps eliminate vignetting). You can buy filters in sets or individually. You could consider buying used, do a search at Fred Miranda buy/sell.
Lee has a great website, and extensive YouTube videos.

http://www.leefilters.com/index.php/camera/system


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 4, 2014)

lilmsmaggie said:


> I'm guessing one of these two sets would work ???:
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1039777-REG/lee_filters_s5ots_seven5_out_of_town.html
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1039778-REG/lee_filters_s5ss_seven5_seascape_nd_filter.html



The Lee Seven5 filters you link are too small, they're designed for APS-C or smaller mirrorless cams. Seven5 = 75mm on one side, not big enough for your FF lenses. 

For sunsets over the ocean, get a Singh-Ray reverse ND grad.


----------



## lintoni (Oct 4, 2014)

As the OP linked to B&H:

Foundation Kit:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/87108-REG/LEE_Filters_FK_Foundation_Kit_Standard_4x4.html

77mm Wide Angle Adapter:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/87147-REG/LEE_Filters_WAR077_Adapter_Ring_77mm.html

Graduated ND Hard Edge Kit:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/135393-REG/LEE_Filters_NDGSET_4x6_Graduated_ND_Resin.html

I'd certainly recommend getting the Lee Foundation Kit and Wide Angle Adapter. There are alternatives for the filters themselves, which are compatible with the Lee Kit, Formatt-Hitech have improved in the last couple of years and are worth considering, certainly on price, if you're worried about the cost. There are other alternatives as well, I remember reading about some good budget ones from China made with Schott optical glass, I don't have a link, nor remember the brand-name - your search engine of choice should help, if you want to go looking.

I've linked Hard Edge filters, most useful when you have a definite horizon that is in a straight line, otherwise look for a soft edge filter (kit). Later on, you may decide to expand the basic kit to two holders (as mentioned by jrista) so that you can use a pair of filters at different angles.

You can use two ND grads to make an ad hoc reverse grad. Useful for when you're first starting with filters, but there are potential downsides - you've a ND covering the bottom of your scene, which will record more movement. You may, or may not want this - depending on the vision you have for the image you want to capture. There's also an increased chance of reflections between the filters, which could, for instance, cause a ghost image of the sun or other bright areas to be captured. Anyway, here's a link explaining the technique:

http://www.onlandscape.co.uk/2010/12/ad-hoc-reverse-nd-grad-filters/

And mentioning movement, make sure that it is _Graduated_ NDs that are recommended for your workshop, solid NDs could also be used for capturing seascapes, if you were wanting to blur/smooth water movement.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate the info and the link to Lee with the videos. And to Neuro pointing out the APS-C specific sized filters (Whew!). Just goes to show how confused I was about selection.

And thanks lintoni for mentioning the WAA. I saw that in one of the Lee videos as well as the SW-150 kit for Nikon 14-24. The later got me thinking about my Samyang 14mm 2.8 UWA but the SW-150 probably only works with the Nikon lens.

Once again, thanks -- you guys are awesome


----------



## lintoni (Oct 4, 2014)

There is a filter holder, produced by Cokin, for the Samyang 14mm. There are 3 filters available - a solid ND, a graduated ND and a blue graduated filter. I looked at it, then decided not to bother - getting another filter system, just for one lens, wasn't worth it for me, but if you want to have a look...

http://www.samyang-lens.co.uk/samyang-sfh-14-filter-holder.html


----------



## Halfrack (Oct 5, 2014)

There are a few different kits for the really ultra wide lenses - Hitech and Lee have them as well, but mostly are advertised for the 14-24 Nikon.

For the filter holder, any brand works as 100mm is the 'standard'. A polarizer is a good 1-2 stops of ND. So, generally you'd want:

- a 2 or 3 stop solid ND
- a 2-3 stop hard
- a 2-3 stop soft grad 
- a reverse grad 

I have the Lee 'soft' filter kit (1,2,3 stops) , and I hate that I spent the money - should have gotten just the 2stop hard and soft.

Or just rent and figure it out based off what you use. http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/video/accessories/filters/4x4/4-x-4-split-nd-filter-kit


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks for mentioning this. One of my options is to purchase the Foundation Kit vs DSLR Starter Kit. If I went the DSLR Starter kit route, and adding a 2 stop soft GND and the Singh-Ray reverse GND Neuro mentions. 
Then as I use them more, figure out what else I might need.

Gets real expensive real quick ... 


Here's my new shopping list:

Lee DSLR Starter Kit
Lee .77mm WAA Adapter ring
Singh-Ray 100x150 mm 0.6 Reverse GND
Lee 100 x 150 mm 0.6 soft-edge GND


Looks like a good kit. Debating whether to go with 3 stop filters vs 2 .



Halfrack said:


> There are a few different kits for the really ultra wide lenses - Hitech and Lee have them as well, but mostly are advertised for the 14-24 Nikon.
> 
> For the filter holder, any brand works as 100mm is the 'standard'. A polarizer is a good 1-2 stops of ND. So, generally you'd want:
> 
> ...


----------



## kirkcha (Oct 5, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> For sunsets over the ocean, get a Singh-Ray reverse ND grad.



I have been looking for the same and probably only want to invest in one reverse, at least to start. Also new to grad ND so would you go with 2 or 3 stops if you only bought one, mostly used for sunsets over water. (will probably also buy 2 stop hard/soft).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 5, 2014)

kirkcha said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > For sunsets over the ocean, get a Singh-Ray reverse ND grad.
> ...



I'd go with 3-stops.


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 5, 2014)

Just wanted to mention that Lee professional photographers have made some great books with examples and illustrations for how to use filters in different settings. I got the Inspiring Professionals number two in hardcover as a gift, and I downloaded the first book at the App store quite cheap.


----------

